
Greg Chesson has died - ChuckMcM
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LaurenWeinstein/posts/bRdbj1B1qQG
======
nchelluri
Could someone please explain who he is? Not trying to be flippant, but to gain
some context.

~~~
ucombinator
Try a Google search?

~~~
frankzinger
A single comment with a brief background (like ChuckMcM's) spares everybody
else from having to Google him.

------
drewg123
I worked with Greg just a few months ago at Google. He was an amazingly
generous person, and I will miss him greatly.

------
fittsu
In answer to all of your questions and comments, which are greatly
appreciated, I am his sister, Laura.. He is survived by his daughter,
Jackie... my son and daughter (his nephew and niece). We are having a
remembrance at Spangler, 399 S. San Antonio Road, Los Altos, on Thursday, 7/2
at 11:00... with music, food, and frivolity to follow.

~~~
uiuc-76
Music, food and frivolity - just what Greg would have liked. Jackie, Laura and
family, I am truly sorry for your loss.

------
drallison
Greg was a friend. He will be missed.

------
uiuc-76
I was in grad school with Greg at the UofI. Yes, he was a brilliant student.
He also had a sense of humor and zest for life that wouldn't quit. He was an
avid reader. And a musician - drummer in a band as I recall. And a vet, who
survived having been in the service during the Viet Nam era. Greg was one of
the treats of our social circle during that time. We went separate ways after
school, and I haven't seen him in decades. I find it interesting that tonight,
two days after his passing, from out of the blue I thought to search for him
online. Greg, hope you're having a grand time hanging out in the afterlife.
I'll always treasure my memories of our times together.

------
danpitt
Among many other contributions, Greg was one of the brains behind the eXpress
Transfer Protocol (XTP), and in my direct experience he was really one of the
first experts in "computication". No one I know could integrate so many
different aspects of networking theory, physics, computer science (many
aspects), and chip technology as well as Greg. \-- Dan Pitt

------
confiscate
Sorry to hear this. Condolences and best wishes

------
chronic32
Who is Greg and why should we care?

------
puredemo
Who is he survived by?

